# Seeking Danny - bay cob gelding (essex?)



## classic_astra (5 January 2016)

Seeking danny. Sold to a lady in essex in 1999? who sold him on to another lady. Family saw him at a horse show in essex a few years later but not seen him since. He was 15.2 when i sold him as a 5 year old. Bay gelding, early 20s now. Has a white blaze and 4 white socks. 2 hind ones go further up the leg. Also had a few white spots on one side of his flanks and a light coloured tail. Apparently he had an accident in a trailer not long after i sold him and passes out when loaded in a trailer from what i heard!

Would love to know how he is


----------



## classic_astra (22 April 2017)

Bump


----------



## Chinchilla (29 April 2017)

I know this probably doesn't help but there is a horse on horses4home who looks quite a bit like the pony in the photos. 
I know it's probably not much use but felt I had to try. Had my eye on this "Teddie" for a while I must admit, he's got a kind face. 
http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/teddie-12687


----------



## Chinchilla (29 April 2017)

Diva&Rosie'sMum said:



			I know this probably doesn't help but there is a horse on horses4home who looks quite a bit like the pony in the photos. 
I know it's probably not much use but felt I had to try. Had my eye on this "Teddie" for a while I must admit, he's got a kind face. 
http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/teddie-12687

Click to expand...

Actually never mind ignore me - I read the OP as 14.2 and it actually says 15.2. Never mind....


----------

